# My Scorpion collection (pic heavy)



## Roblicious (Sep 3, 2011)

So I finally borrowed my brother's camera and took pics of all of my enclosures and scorpions that were out at the time, most of course as you all know are hiding lol.

Most pics are new, but I put some old ones in there too since most were hiding.

Here is my entire rack:








Spoiler:  Pandinus Imperator/Emperor Scorpion x 4



This was my first scorpion I got back in January, I got him/her as a 3rd instar and now he/she is a 4th instar going onto 5th

























Sausage with legs
New friends I picked up for him/her, I bought two, but he gave me a third as a freebie.










Three 2nd instar imps, 2/3 have molted to 3rd instar as of 6/18/2011, I cant find the 3rd at the moment, prolly molted too they are all part of the same brood, and the four of them are getting along great so far
Their new home a 10g tank with plenty of pre dug burrows, false bottom setup, a water fall, big pothos plant, and a piece of wood I found outside, they all managed to slip under the waterfall because of the way it sits lol. At first I was worried, but when I lifted it up, there is a big 'dip' in the substrate more then enough room for them to get in and out.




















Spoiler:  Hadrurus Arizonesis/Desert Hairy



My 2nd scorpion, unfortunately his mycosis is getting worse and he's lost the use of one of his limbs, but hes still happy, fiesty, and eating 
Doing what he does best




















Mycosis spreading 





His home 5 gallon tank with sand and excavator clay mixed and a greek pot for looks, I also ditched the cactus.















Spoiler:  Pandinus Cavimanus, Tanzanian Red Claw



My third scorpion, thing was a beast when I saw him, and for 10 bucks I had to get him 

























I was gonna retake the pics, but he ran away when I opened the glass 





His home is a 5.5 gallon Exo terra terrarium, I dig pothos plants .















Spoiler:  Paruroctonus Boreus/Northern Scorpion



My buddy I met in the hobby gave this little guy to me, it was in pre molt when I got it and it took over two months for it to finally molt, I guess this genus is very slow growing.















Here is a pic of it freshly molted





I havent really seen it since, it has made a giant tunnel system in his home and I have yet to see it come out 
This one is in a 7x4x4 Acrylic container.





You can kinda see it in this pic.










Spoiler:  Paruroctonus silvestrii/Silvestrii's Scorpion



This scorpion I bought just to buy, I went out to meet this person to buy a Babycurus Jacksoni and I had some extra money on me and decided what the hell? 
Home, this guy likes to stay under that PVC pipe tunnel that I made, unfortunately I have not been able to take many pics of it, as it likes to burrow into the ground and stay hidden for months at a time. 





Kinda see it here, these pics were taken two days after it molted, it has not come out from under the tunnel since.










Its home is a child size shoe box:















Spoiler:  Babycurus Jacksoni/Rusty thick Tail



Always thought these guys looked cool, and when I had a chance to get one for 10 bucks, I jumped on it.
I think mine was a 3rd instar when I got it and it was in premolt too, the first scorpion I have ever had molt in my care, pretty neat.
This is also my first buthid, although it was a 3/5 on the scale a buthid is still a buthid . 
I recently acquired a few more of these, so I have a colony of 7 sub adults now.





Freshly molted





Freshly molted again 6/19/2011, I had no idea it was in premolt, it didnt look fat or anything.










Coworker gave me this so I turned it into my new colony















Spoiler:  Heterometrus Laoticus/Asian Forest Scorpion



Another beastly looking scorpion that was a must have for me 
She has gone into hiding after introducing her to her new home and rarely comes out if at all :/








































Home is a 5.5 gallon Exo terra terrium:





Less the background















Spoiler:  Hoffmanu/vaejovis spinigerus/Striped Devil Scorpion



Saw this little fiesty guy at a new pet store I came across in my area, quick, vicious, and cool to watch.










It went missing for over a month, so I decided to dig it out and found it near the bottom, with its exo-skeleton right next to it, guess it molted the previous day.










Home, it comes out to say hi or to snag the cricket every once and a while , 7x4x4 container















Spoiler:  Smeringurus mesaensis/Dune Scorpion



(RIP )
Got this guy at the same pet store as above, I totally dig the ghostly white color it has, and this guy is vicious and quick as hell, always fun to watch when feeding.
Sadly I dont have any pics of it out, as it likes to snag the food and go into hiding, but it has rearranged the entire enclosure, digging tunnels closing them up and then digging them up again lol.















Home, child's shoebox:










You cant see me!










Spoiler:  Androctonus Bicolor/Black Fat Tailed Scorpion



One of the pet stores was asking 80 bucks for this guy, then I decided to goto the pet store I most frequent and they had this huge shipment of scorpions and this guy was among them for 35 bucks .
Big step for me since it is a 4/5 on the scale and I think it is a adult male as well.


















































a 2.5 gallon tank:










Spoiler:  Scorpio Maurus Palmatus/Israeli Gold Scorpion



This gal looks awesome, shes got huge claws and stings her prey. I am pretty sure I have a female, and she 'might' be gravid, when she climbs the glass, I take a look at her 'belly' and I see small white 'bulbs' inside her, though they might just be her guts lol















Her Home is a 2.5 gallon tank, with repti-black sand and coco fiber and a false bottom setup, I pour about 10oz of water in there twice a month and I do a light mist in the corner. She has made a tunnel in the sand under the skull of all places ;P.










Spoiler:  Leiurus quinquestriatus/Deathstalker



Yep, I stepped it up to a whole new level when I decided to get one of these guys, I got a deal on another forum for a 3i LQ for 10 bucks, it is in premolt right now and I have been hot boxing and power feeding just to get to the next instar.
I like the black spot on the tail 

























After Molt pics and him in his new 2.5g home.










Molted to 5th on 7/22, then 6i on 8/31, never got pics of him during 5i

























Home:










Spoiler:  Mesabuthus Martensii/Chinese Armor Tailed



I also got this guy as a freebie along with the third imp, enclosure included . It is about 1.5 years old, 1.5 inches.
I have seen three of these at two different pet stores up here, and they were always messed up, like for example two of them when brought out in the light to take a better look started tripping up, bending in wierd directions and flattening their tail out, and the other one had mycosis on its back legs and barely was able to use them.
This guy seems to be in perfect health .















Housed in a 4x4x4 cube:










Spoiler:  Orthochirus innesi/Egyption Pillar Tailed Scorpion



I went to the LPS with my friend cause he wanted a gecko , he got a 5.5g exo terra for TEN BUCKS with the canopy at the goodwill! Insane! Anyways he convinced me to buy this sucker lol.
Here it is...










Home










Spoiler:  Centruroides Sculpturatus/AZ Bark Scorpion



Got a ton of these for cheap 5 females, 1 Male (Big pimpin), all were or are gravid, I had 6 females, 2 gave birth, 1 died midway.

























Black light shots:










After birth





Home:





I have the 2i scorplings all inside a licorice container with a ton of bark and plentiful amounts of pin head crickets.





Spoiler:  Centruroides Gracilis/Florida or Caribbean Dusky Bark Scorpion



I saw how big they got as adults and had to snag some:
They were all piled up so this is the best I got, all sub, I think 2 are female and the other is male:





Black Light:





Their home:












More to come soon enough , planning on a Andro Australis or P trans in the near future
That's all for now....Thanks for checking out my pics 

BTW if anyone knows the code to do the drop down menus, so all the pics dont show up all at once let me know, I tried the  tag it works on another forum but not on here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweet collection u got going there! My favs are the laoticus and Androc, they look badass! The best was the androc bicolor drinking from the water cap, the tail is so huge, like a building lol . The B. jacksoni molted when it wasnt fat or anything? That happened to my R junceus too! Haha, they look quite similar, very beautiful scorps. Keep on collecting, my friend, really impressive .

EDIT-
cant believe i missed out on your LQ, now u really got me jealous, i want one of those so badly! And why are all ur scorps only $10?! Haha such a steal!


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah a lot of them were 10 bucks a pop, even from the store

deals and steals is what I am after 

again sorry for the large amounts of pics, I thought the drop down tag would work :/


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 3, 2011)

No worries, it was fun looking at the pics and reading about how your collection grew.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah, but some people are anal about scrolling 

you can even see that I left the tags in there too lol

AA is my next one, I can get a 4i for decent price too


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 3, 2011)

Hah no worries about the scrolling, love to see pictures of scorpions . So awesome that u can get so many stuff for $10 tho .


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 4, 2011)

great collection, I'm shocekd that your collection has grown so big since January, also that you were able to get so many for only $10


----------



## Chrome69 (Sep 4, 2011)

If only the LPS's here in Edmonton would get shipments of good scorps like that, have to specially order mine


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, but a lot of the ones that were 10 bucks are/were adults though, like my cavi, laoticus, my S mesa (RIP).

The others that were 10 bucks are my LQ, jacksoni, V spin, P silvetri, and emps if you count those 

Ill be adding another rack, a metal one this time when I get my house, ill have more room that way 

Anyone have the growth rate of the Mesabuthis martensii? Mines like an inch at best, and I was told its over a year old....


----------



## StreetTrash (Sep 4, 2011)

Mesobuthus martensii can take over two years to fully mature.  Your M. martensii looks very healthy.  I am envious.  I also envy your Orthochirus, and your Lq is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 4, 2011)

I almost want to snag the other Ortho from the LPS and put them together, they clearly dont need much room lol

funny right after I hit post I looked over at my MM and hes molting about 1/4 done


----------



## StreetTrash (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice! Congrats/good luck!


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 5, 2011)

he just got done molting got some pics up of course 

whelp seeing how I cant update the OP lol












Prolly little over an inch


----------



## shining (Sep 6, 2011)

nice pics,specimens and enclosures.good job man.
im loving the pothos,innesi,and gracilis.
i predict a million c.sculpts in your future.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah I am predicting that too, maybe I can supply some to the local hobbyists


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 17, 2011)

Some new additions over the last few





I got four more C gracilis, 2nd to 3rd instar from a buddy of mine, two of them have molted to 3rd instar.






Just one pic of the several C sculps babies that I have.






I traded my Male Cavimanus for five 2-3i Tityus Stigmurus. Here is one of them. Only planning on keeping 2 or possibly even just 1 when they hit adult due to explosion of babies.






Got an EXTREMELY good deal on this 2nd instar AA, molted to 3rd instar about 2 weeks ago.

Thats it for now, I am really trying to get a few Mesabuthus martensiis and a few R juncs to round out my collection


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 17, 2011)

communal tank is starting to look like a new project for me after seeing those guys. nice setups , good collection!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 17, 2011)

Love the first picture of post #16 Rob! They sure are strong! Nice collection, i wish my laoticus would grow up quickly to look like yours :drool:


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah, I have seen the sub adults eat male dubia too, very rare, but ive seen it a few times. That 2i ended up sharing it with another 3i since the 2i was already plump and in premolt.

I am trying to keep all of my new borns and new scorpions on a strict roach diet.

I had four of them seperate, but I put them all together in a 8x8 with lotsa hiding, should be ok.

I reduced my collection by trading and selling some off for these new guys


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 18, 2011)

sigh my AA passed away when I got home last night  I think it got dehydrated :-/ live and learn 
but on the brighter note, one of the Tityus Stigs molted to 3i


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks. Nice collection.


----------



## SoHum (Feb 14, 2015)

I know this is super old, but what's this 'child's shoebox' you've gone some of them in? They're nice and clear and they look like a great size.


----------

